# et encore



## Kibele

Bonsoir,

"La question peut se poser de la faisabilité réelle de cet objectif sur base du cadre actuel, qui en fait se fixe un objectif de 5% en 2012 pour les seuls pays développés, et encore pour une partie de leurs émissions."

Pourriez-vous me dire à quoi fait référence la partie soulignée?  
Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir Kibele,
Je pense que "et encore" est une restriction, et que cela signifie "(mais) seulement", donc que les 5% en 2012 ne concernent qu'une partie des émissions des pays développés.


----------



## Kibele

J'ai compris. Merci Matoupaschat.


----------



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
dans un entretien un écrivain (femme) à qui on a fait remarquer que dans son livre elle n'a pas été indulgente avec ses personnages masculins, dit que ce n'est pas vrai, qu'il y a aussi des personnages positifs, et que s'il est vrai que l'un d'eux (Philippe) ne l'est pas, c'est tout à fait normal puisque il est le mari de la femme qui raconte l'histoire et que l'histoire est justement celle d'un couple en crise. Voilà ses mots:
"Philippe, c'est normal, le coeur du livre, l'origine du livre, c'est un couple qui est à bout de souffle... Elle ne peut plus avoir un regard tendre sur son mari, et encore, et encore!..."

Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien saisi le sens de ces derniers mots (et encore, et encore). Je connais le sens que "et encore" peut avoir ajouté en fin de phrase (plus au moins "et même pas"), mais je ne le trouve jamais employé en ce sens quand il est dédoublé. Cela n'a pas d'importance? Le dédoublement n'a aucune influence? Puis-je lire la phrase comme "Est tout à fait normal qu'elle n'ait plus un regard tendre sur son mair, au contraire, elle l'a même trop tendre par rapport à ce qu'on imaginerait"? Ou, ici, "et encore" a un sens différent?
Merci d'avance


----------



## hual

Bonjour simenon,

À mon avis, l'expression _et encore _utilisée en fin de phrase sert à marquer un correctif indiquant que ce qui vient d'être dit est peut-être excessif.


----------



## simenon

Merci Hual. Mais donc dans mon cas quel serait le sens, quelle serait la chose peut-être excessive?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim, 
Il y a de quoi se poser des questions.
En reprenant une partie de définition du TLFi (D.− Encore, marque de l'affirmation sous réserve; et encore! corrige l'énoncé précédent en indiquant avec une certaine véhémence, qu'après réflexion, on constate qu'il n'est conforme à la vérité que jusqu'à un certain point)​je comprends que dans la phrase _Elle ne peut plus avoir un regard tendre sur son mari_, c'est l'adjectif tendre qui est difficilement exact, càd qu'elle ne peut plus le voir du tout, elle ne le supporte absolument plus.


----------



## hual

simenon said:


> Merci Hual. Mais donc dans mon cas quel serait le sens, quelle serait la chose peut-être excessive?



À mon avis, c'est l'emploi de l'adjectif _tendre_ qui peut marquer un excès d'optimisme voire d'indulgence dans les propos tenus par la femme qui raconte l'histoire.


----------



## simenon

Ah merci, donc c'est comme si on disait: et dire "pas tendre" ce n'est pas assez, c'est beaucoup pire que "pas tendre". C'est ça? Je crois que la difficulté vient du négatif inexprimé ("pas tendre").


----------



## matoupaschat

> Ah merci, donc c'est comme si on disait: et dire "pas tendre" ce n'est pas assez, c'est beaucoup pire que "pas tendre". C'est ça?


----------



## buketturk

Bonjour tous,

_Heureux mortels, qui n'ont que le souci du ventre (*et encore*), qui ignorent la nécessité de porter des bottes et des fourrures, et de se chauffer jour et nuit, six mois sur douze_.

Dans cette phrase, j'ai pas assez compris la fonction de ce "et encore". Pourriez-vous me donner un synonyme de ça, ou bien m'expliquer ça un peu ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## iuytr

C'est une restriction. L'auteur dit qu'ils ont le souci du ventre mais pas toujours ou pas tous ou il n'en est même pas sûr, etc ...
Cela atténue la partie de phrase qui précède.


----------



## OLN

> _Et encore !_, se dit pour restreindre ce qui vient d'être dit, comme dépassant la réalité. On vous en donnera cinq euros, et encore !, tout au plus.
> encore - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert





> _et encore!_ corrige l'énoncé précédent en indiquant avec une certaine véhémence, qu'après réflexion, on constate qu'il n'est conforme à la vérité que jusqu'à un certain point (ce que justifie gén. la suite du discours) [...]
> − [_Et encore_ peut être employé sans justification subséquente] _Plus intelligent que Marcel Drouin, je ne connais que Valéry... Et encore_ (Gide, _Journal,_1924, p. 789).
> ENCORE : Définition de ENCORE



Certains de ces heureux mortels n'ont même pas le souci du ventre.

_Voire !_ est un synonyme approximatif  (vieilli) qui exprime le doute.


----------



## buketturk

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas à Alexandrie, mais au Caire qu'on se sent vraiment en Egypte. D'abord, la rue est beaucoup moins européenne. Puis, les vieux édifices et monuments arabes sont bien plus beaux et plus nombreux qu'à Alexandrie. *Et encore*, pour un ignare comme moi, dont l'esprit est obsédé par les visions symboliques décoratives, la ville ne me révéla que les traces d'une vieille civilisation arabe, pour ne pas parler de la population autochtone, qui n'a presque rien d'égyptien, qui est arabe.
(source : Méditerranée Lever du soleil - Vie d`Adrien)

Dans ce paragraphe, pouvez-vous m'expliquer la fonction / le sens de "et encore" s'il vous plaît ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## OLN

Tu devrais d'abord nous expliquer pourquoi tu penses que le sens est différent de celui expliqué. 

C'est un peu confondant parce que "Et encore, ..." suit un énoncé de deux phrases commençant par "D'abord, ..." et "Puis...." (= Au Caire, on se sent vraiment en Egypte d'une part parce que..., et d'autre part parce que...) .
On pourrait penser que c'est le sens classique de _encore_ (Ou encore / Et de plus /de surcroît, ...), mais comme la phrase annonce clairement une *restriction* "ne... que..." et que l'auteur dit "qui n'a presque rien d'égyptien", c'est par déduction le sens habituel de _et encore, _celui exposé plus haut.
~ _Et pourtant, à un ignare comme moi (...), la ville n'a révélé que..._ _Encore que, à un ignare comme moi (...), la ville n'ait révélé que _[des particularité arabes et presque rien d'égyptien].

Ce que je ne comprends pas bien, c'est qu'il cite comme raison de se sentir vraiment en Egypte quand on est au Caire des "monuments arabes bien plus beaux et plus nombreux" qu'à Alexandrie  et oppose ensuite clairement arabe à égyptien.


----------



## buketturk

OLN said:


> Tu devrais d'abord nous expliquer pourquoi tu penses que le sens est différent de celui expliqué.


Si c'est la question,


OLN said:


> C'est un peu confondant


Alors, c'est la réponse. 


OLN said:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas bien, c'est qu'il cite comme raison de se sentir en Egypte quand on est au Caire des "monuments arabes bien plus beaux et plus nombreux" et oppose ensuite clairement arabe à égyptien.


C'est une grande question pour moi aussi, et c'est aussi la raison pour laquelle j'ai envie de comprendre ce "et encore"...


----------



## OLN

J’oublierais ce qu'il y a entre les phrases (rue moins européenne, monuments arabes).

_- Ce n'est pas à Alexandrie, mais au Caire qu'on se sent vraiment en Egypte_.
L'auteur s'inclut à priori dans _on*. _
- Paraphrase* :_ Et encore, à un ignare comme moi à l'esprit obsédé par les visions symboliques décoratives, la ville du Caire n'a révélé que les traces d'une vieille civilisation arabe, sans parler de la population autochtone, qui est arabe._

Ce n'est pas la ville du Caire qui manque de particularités égyptiennes, mais plutôt l'auteur qui ne les a pas perçues. (~ _Et encore, je n'ai pas su tout déceler_). Malgré ces restrictions (ignorance, obsession), il s'y sent vraiment ou s'y est vraiment senti en Egypte.
Quel autre sens possible vois-tu à "et encore" ?

* Le lien donné mène vers la page de titre du livre et non vers le passage en question ; vérifier si c'est en accord avec le contexte plus large


----------



## buketturk

Donc, tu dis que ce "et encore" veut dire exactement "cependant", c'est ça ?


----------



## OLN

Ai-je dis "exactement « cependant »" ? 
Je dis que c'est pour moi le sens donné plus haut y compris par le TLFi, et te demande quel autre sens possible tu y vois.


----------



## buketturk

Je ne vois que "cependant". Mais y a des gens (les autres traducteurs) qui pensent que c'est "de plus". Et il y en a encore un traducteur anglais qui l'a traduit comme "finally"...


----------

